# Greetings from Franklin, Tx



## Dredd17 (Nov 25, 2009)

Howdy, my name is Rene' and I am from Patrick Lodge #359 in Franklin Texas.  I have been a Mason for about 4 years now and was referred to this site by LJLinson1206.   I am married, with a teenage daughter and all the debt that comes with it   I look forward to meeting some new brothers out there.


----------



## rhitland (Nov 25, 2009)

good to have you brother


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forums Brother!


----------



## Hippie19950 (Nov 25, 2009)

Welcome aboard Brother Rene', I am glad we are getting a showing from this area. As I told Bro. LJ, plan to spend some quality time looking through and reading here. LOTS of information, and education available.


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 25, 2009)

Bout time you got here!


----------



## Nate C. (Nov 29, 2009)

There are sure getting to be a lot of Robertson County boys on here! Welcome.

Do any of you know if that Sanders deer processing outfit over at New Baden does a pretty good job?


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 29, 2009)

Nate C. said:


> Do any of you know if that Sanders deer processing outfit over at New Baden does a pretty good job?



Just so you know, Dale does a Great job.  He's been doing it for many, many, many, many years now and kinda has a nack for it.  He cuts a mean steak too.  If you're ever this way on Saturday night stop in and have one. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 30, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## PastMaster (Dec 30, 2009)

Howdy to my brothers from Robertson County.  I now live in New Braunfels, but hold my membership at Jewett Lodge #427.  I'm a Past Master there from 1988, and have been a Mason for about 28yrs.  I have great memories of visiting Patrick Lodge and Golden Rule Lodge with Brother Don Walton (since passed) and Brother Bobby Jack Cravey.


----------



## Hippie19950 (Dec 30, 2009)

I've sat in Buffalo, and Jewett while they did  EA degrees this year. Our recent DDGM was Don Ballard, and it was a real blessing to get to know him. When I was at Buffalo, we were having the dinner, and out of nowhere, I heard a voice I will never forget!!! I never saw the face before, so I could never associate the voice and face until that night. But I can tell you the Brother swings a mighty Setting Maul!! I also found many of those who were present to help with my degrees at Golden Rule were from just "up the pike" a bit.  Great bunch of Brothers across the county line. Come see us sometime. Brother LJ Linson and I are at Golden Rule, and Brother Rene' is at Patrick Lodge, but you will find us at both locations, especially if there is wo0rd of a good meal  Golden Rule has a monthly Pancake Breakfast on the first Saturday of the month. We have a Brother who rents the downstairs, and has a restaurant in it, and we use his facility to have the breakfast. We have it suspended until February due to the holidays.


----------



## PastMaster (Dec 31, 2009)

Not sure when I'll get an opportunity to visit you guys, I stay pretty busy in my old age.  My Uncle is the acting Secretary at Jewett Lodge #427 right now, if you're visiting, tell him his nephew the computer geek says HI


----------

